# its early here



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i started plowing a couple days ago. all work and no play gets boring imo

have fun this winter and be safe boys


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

send some here I want to get plowing!


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry i need the base dont want to break any thing lol, you can come here.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

nice what size ? & make is that ?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;648253 said:


> send some here I want to get plowing!


Me to. I'm suposed to get a little tomarrow.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

my wheeler is a honda rincon 650 my sled is a yamaha phazer 500 got sick of puttin gas in the 800s lol


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

wow last night everywhere around me was getting snow but me.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

dont you just hate that. you drive2 miles away and its a blizzard.


----------

